# thourghbreds



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

dose any body no much about thourghbreds


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mandak86 said:


> dose any body no much about thourghbreds


Ask the questions we will see if we have the answers


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

i just got a mare and she was verry skinny she has put on lots of wait on now but has gone all strange she keeps running to the fence when i ride her and dose not want to be ridden she is fat unaff to ride


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mandak86 said:


> i just got a mare and she was verry skinny she has put on lots of wait on now but has gone all strange she keeps running to the fence when i ride her and dose not want to be ridden she is fat unaff to ride


I wouldnt think it is anything to do with her now being fat, but she is now feeling 'well' what are you feeding her on becaused some feeds can 'hype' them and would it be possible that she her teeth need rasping


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

she is on wweight lifter and lucen chaff her teeth have just been done i have had horses befor she has got me baffeled


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

also how do i tell if she can go into foal


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mandak86 said:


> also how do i tell if she can go into foal


Try her when she is next 'horsing' how old is she??

Check the breakdown on the weightlifter see what the ingredients are, was she 'poor' when you bought her


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

mandak86 said:


> dose any body no much about thourghbreds


Yep they are usually complete hot headed nutters!!!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like she needs schooling!


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

she is 17 and the feed dose not have otes it looks just like lucern chaff she was verry poor ribs and back bones she was bad she should still be right to foal yeah or not i got her becouse i did not want something quit she had not been ridden for year befor i got her


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

i have done lots of work with her shes grate on ground and i got her becouse i did not want quit she just a pain


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

why do you want to put her in foal??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

At a guess she could have a back problem ?????


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Or could be psycological,whats her history??


----------

